# .



## V2AAA (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Why is there a bloke sat on your back ?? Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

1wheelonly said:


> Why is there a bloke sat on your back ?? Lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


You look pretty good love, but ditch the ugly guy with the shades


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V2AAA (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## WALTTON (Apr 24, 2013)

Me n the little dude in the golf mk4 before I got the TT


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

V2AAA said:


> I take it you 3 are shy.....


Me and the wife









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## V2AAA (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm the tool on the left. That's my little sister on the right.
F*** knows who the zombie Kid Rock is in the Middle, we were drunk


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Me and the Mrs scrubbed up for once


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Me when I was blonde:










Me when I bought my TT:










My hairs purple now  lol

Insta @BOOBica86

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Me when I was blonde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jess, I still can't figure out how you can get your knees up that high. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Nice knees though. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol :lol:


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Me when I was blonde:
> ...


Cheers Hoggy, just spat beer on my monitor.. dick...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Seeing those, Are you sure it was beer !!! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## V2AAA (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


That'll teach you for having them out at the same time then.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

we're done a selfie thread before.....but then Nick and I took it over taking the p*ss lol

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> we're done a selfie thread before.....but then Nick and I took it over taking the p*ss lol
> 
> J
> xx


Looking at that pic I think you've took over again ! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

One of me at work!










also in the gear I have to wear when relaxing around the villa!

DSCF0757 by whiskas2, on Flickr


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

1wheelonly said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > we're done a selfie thread before.....but then Nick and I took it over taking the p*ss lol
> ...


Naturally  lol

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Yes, but are they ??? Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> we're done a selfie thread before.....but then Nick and I took it over taking the p*ss lol
> 
> J
> xx


...Apparently the world wasn't ready for the yellow lady though! :lol:

Here's me and my boy (Both in need of a shear!)...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes thanks the fun bags are real lol

J
Xx


----------

